# I Love A Good Blizzard!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We are currently in a relative calm but the weather has actually done exactly as they forecasted. Guess this is the calm before the storm! :wiggle:


















































---------------------------

clip from www.crh.noaa.gov

*Interior Rockingham County, NH

.NOW...*SNOW INTENSITY HAS TEMPORARILY BECOME LIGHT IN SOUTHEAST NEW
HAMPSHIRE AND SOUTHWEST MAINE AS IT MIXES WITH OR CHANGES TO
SLEET THROUGH THE REST OF THE MORNING. RECENT REPORTS INDICATE
THAT 2 TO 4 INCHES OF SNOW HAS FALLEN IN SOUTHERN AREAS. EXPECT
ANOTHER 2 INCHES OR SO IN AREAS SUCH AS CONCORD AND PORTSMOUTH NEW
HAMPSHIRE AND SANFORD AND PORTLAND IN MAINE. WINDS WILL REMAIN
FAIRLY LIGHT FOR THE REST OF THE MORNING...AND THEN START PICKING
UP.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR WESTERN MAINE...CENTRAL NEW
HAMPSHIRE...NORTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE AND SOUTHEASTERN NEW
HAMPSHIRE.
*
.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT*A BLIZZARD WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR ALL OF WESTERN MAINE AND
NORTHERN...CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST NEW HAMPSHIRE THROUGH 500 AM
THURSDAY. THE COMBINATION OF HEAVY FALLING SNOW AND STRONG WIND
GUSTS WILL RESULT IN BLIZZARD CONDITIONS THIS AFTERNOON AND
TONIGHT.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

YEA! WOLFIE!
You finally get to have Winter!









It going to be pushing a miserable 60 around here today!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> YEA! WOLFIE!
> You finally get to have Winter!
> 
> 
> ...


well...YOU already had your 1 snowfll for the year...this seems to be our's. They're still saying 6-18" before we're done







We'll see....

ooooohhhhh.....Seeker is one happy boy right now!!!!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

we are getting covered right now, snow was up to my door frame this morning in the driveway...4-wheeling down the street


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

In little ole Bath, NY we have about a foot, and it just keeps coming down....Greg ran the snow blower this am, and I think that he will have to do it again!!

No School!! That's cool!!!

Have a great snowy day!!!

Sharon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1









You can keep it, guys and gals. That's one reason I moved South 23 years ago.









Some of our family still live in central Illinois. They have between 12 and 18 inches on the ground right now.

I don't miss it at all. We actually got some flurries this morning. Yes, highs here in Abilene only reaching about 30 degree today! But 70 by next week forecasted!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BLIZZARD UPDATE (oooooh, that's soooo much fun to say!!!)

The winds are ripping (don't know how hard...weather station is downstairs & I'm not) and the snow is now coming down (across?) hard!!!! Decent visibility = a couple hundred feet....we can see beyond that but not clearly...and THEN the wind blows the snow! Even between wind blows, the end of the lane (1/4 mile) is gone! ...and its really only just beginning!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> YEA! WOLFIE!
> You finally get to have Winter!
> 
> 
> ...


If my darn SIL wasn't getting married this weekend, we'd be out camping this weekend. Look at the forecast Doug...you should go camping!!!


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got the call from the boss....

NO School on thursday!!!!

yea for snow

Sharon


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, since you love a good blizzard, the next batch of cold and snow that is aiming at Michigan can just skip right on over us and dump on New Hampshire. That would make us both happy.









Bill


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We had a snow day today...
Kids are hoping for tomorrow too!
Then Friday we start our mid-winter break,
and have Monday and Tuesday off too!

Hip-Hip-Hoooooo-ray !!! For SNOW!!!








BOOOOOOooooooo for the wind!








MaeJae


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

We got about a foot over night. 4 hours of snowblowing driveways but now its time to break into the Chocolate that I got for Valentine's day. DW gets a new blender for fruity drinks, I get Russell Stover. Life is GOOOOOOD.
Bob


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

SNOW my kids are not happy today. We got about a half inch of sleet which was not enough to cancel school becuase the temp has been on the rise all day. Now we have nothing but rain and lots of it. But the storm is headed your way Wolfie.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, we ended up with about 2 inches of snow and sleet, with a brief period of freezing rain. Right now the winds are blowing at about 15 mph, bring the windchill to -3, and what snow is still falling is falling horizontally.

Wolfie, if your the one who wished this on the Northeast, I'm gonna have some words for you at Danforth Bay. I was liking my relatively winterless winter, aside from the temps these last 2 weeks.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, we ended up with about 2 inches of snow and sleet, with a brief period of freezing rain. Right now the winds are blowing at about 15 mph, bring the windchill to -3, and what snow is still falling is falling horizontally.
> 
> Wolfie, if your the one who wished this on the Northeast, I'm gonna have some words for you at Danforth Bay. I was liking my relatively winterless winter, aside from the temps these last 2 weeks.
> 
> Tim


Can't say that I *wished* for it but - gee whiz - if we're gonna get it anyway, why not enjoy it to the max?!

We've spent the afternoon in near 100% white-out conditions with hard winds and, with 12 hrs left of the Official Blizzard Warning, have about 9 in. on the ground (not bad considering yesterday's forecast was 6-10in for the entire storm). Visibility has improved and is now back to about 1/4 mile but its still snowing...mixed with the definite sound of sleet hitting the front door & windows. Storm is expected to continue through early morning hours....

*NOAA (4PM): * BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 5 AM EST THURSDAY...

.TONIGHT...SNOW HEAVY AT TIMES. A CHANCE OF SLEET AND
THUNDERSTORMS THIS EVENING. AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW. PRECIPITATION ENDING
BY MIDNIGHT. TOTAL ACCUMULATION OF 10 TO 16 INCHES. WINDY WITH
LOWS 10 TO 15. NORTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 30 MPH...BECOMING NORTHWEST
25 TO 30 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 10 BELOW.

And then we get "the day after" on top of all of this!!! N'thern New England almost always gives us brilliant blue skies the day after a snowstorm and that blue is just incredible against the new white snow. Won't get the full Winter Wonderland effect tho', as the wind has kept all the snow off the pine branches (good for the trees & power lines, bad for the Kodak Moments.)

btw, you '06 NH Rally goers, Twin Mtn is reporting 12" on the ground!!!!!


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

SharonAG said:


> Just got the call from the boss....
> 
> NO School on thursday!!!!
> 
> ...


Wish I got that call today!
Looks like we will be going back tomorrow.

Jenn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

forgetfulmom said:


> Just got the call from the boss....
> 
> NO School on thursday!!!!
> 
> ...


Wish I got that call today!
Looks like we will be going back tomorrow.

Jenn
[/quote]

I am with you Jenn

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You're getting what we got Monday and Tuesday. 8" - 18" across central Illinois, the the temperature plummeted to single digits and 30-45 mph winds. Snow drifts in my yard are 3-5 feet deep! The temperature was -5 degrees last night, and is supposed to be below zero again tonight.









No school Monday or Tuesday. We had no power outages around Peoria, but there were some south and east of here.

Next week - 40 degrees and rain. That's Illinois weather!

Good luck to you easterners. Hope mother nature is kinder to you!

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> BLIZZARD UPDATE (oooooh, that's soooo much fun to say!!!)
> 
> The winds are ripping (don't know how hard...weather station is downstairs & I'm not)


You know you're up north when you have your own weather station!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> BLIZZARD UPDATE (oooooh, that's soooo much fun to say!!!)
> 
> The winds are ripping (don't know how hard...weather station is downstairs & I'm not)


You know you're up north when you have your own weather station!









Regards, Glenn
[/quote]
I've wanted it for years, specifically to track the wind speed in our field! The rest of the town may be at, and the Tele reports, 10mph, while its ripping around Wolfwood at 30mph!! Open acreage + water creates its own weather patterns and I wanted to know what _OUR_ numbers really are !!!

btw, for those who care







- our total snow fall was about 12". Sure is pretty today!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

We got ripped off. Only about 5" at my house but the Poconos got a foot to 20" and that will do just fine to run the sled.

Even @ 5" of snow I did manage to terrorize the neighbors though. Couldn't let them down, kids in the neighborhood just can't get enough of that snowmobile!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Well, we ended up with about 2 inches of snow and sleet, with a brief period of freezing rain. Right now the winds are blowing at about 15 mph, bring the windchill to -3, and what snow is still falling is falling horizontally.
> 
> Wolfie, if your the one who wished this on the Northeast, I'm gonna have some words for you at Danforth Bay. I was liking my relatively winterless winter, aside from the temps these last 2 weeks.
> 
> Tim


Can't say that I *wished* for it but - gee whiz - if we're gonna get it anyway, why not enjoy it to the max?!

We've spent the afternoon in near 100% white-out conditions with hard winds and, with 12 hrs left of the Official Blizzard Warning, have about 9 in. on the ground (not bad considering yesterday's forecast was 6-10in for the entire storm). Visibility has improved and is now back to about 1/4 mile but its still snowing...mixed with the definite sound of sleet hitting the front door & windows. Storm is expected to continue through early morning hours....

*NOAA (4PM): * BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 5 AM EST THURSDAY...

.TONIGHT...SNOW HEAVY AT TIMES. A CHANCE OF SLEET AND
THUNDERSTORMS THIS EVENING. AREAS OF BLOWING SNOW. PRECIPITATION ENDING
BY MIDNIGHT. TOTAL ACCUMULATION OF 10 TO 16 INCHES. WINDY WITH
LOWS 10 TO 15. NORTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 30 MPH...BECOMING NORTHWEST
25 TO 30 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 10 BELOW.

And then we get "the day after" on top of all of this!!! N'thern New England almost always gives us brilliant blue skies the day after a snowstorm and that blue is just incredible against the new white snow. Won't get the full Winter Wonderland effect tho', as the wind has kept all the snow off the pine branches (good for the trees & power lines, bad for the Kodak Moments.)

btw, you '06 NH Rally goers, Twin Mtn is reporting 12" on the ground!!!!!
[/quote]

Woofie....We hope you post pics!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our official measurement was 8 inches. 3 of those inches were sleet. The road in front of our house is still snow covered, people are still digging out their parking spaces.

Sure is pretty here!


----------

